# Lowes (MTD Yard Machines) Throttle Works Backwards?



## jab1 (Sep 14, 2012)

My 1995 Lowes (Mtd Yard Machines) has a Briggs L-Head 18.5 twin Model No.: (42A707-1237-01). I am in the restoration process and have rebuilt the carb (3-bolt fuel pump) and replaced the choke and throttle cables. Everything has been installed as it was originally, only the throttle operates in reverse! I even did a static and dynamic adjustment of the governor, but to no avail. The top no-load speed is 2860 rpm, but it should be around 3300 rpm. The high speed (main) jet is fixed. Does anyone have something I can try to remedy this problem? The engine accelerates smoothly from idle to fast, but the throttle control is backwards.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds like the throttle wire is in the wrong hole,on the throttle linkage.
The wire should cause the governor spring to stretch,as the throttle is opened. try putting the cable wire in the hole nearest the cable end,and adjust the pinch -screw,that holds the cable to the manifold.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I did something similar on my '97 MTD mastercut 12HP - when i replaced the original broken throttle cable ( off a different tractor) - i hooked it up actually opposite ( the throttle cable end was turned around) and didnt realize it - so actually when the dash sticker showed full speed- it was low idle - after a while of using it that way- i ended up switching it around the correct way.


----------



## jab1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks DT56 for your tip. I've looked very hard at how the cable is hooked up and still can't find a problem. The dash end can only go in one way. The engine end looks correct also, according to B&D diagrams.


----------

